# Code rennt als Applikation aber nicht als Applet?



## Joern (25. Jun 2007)

Hallo hallo

(java 1.4.2_14 on WinXP mit Mozilla 2.0.)
Ich habe ein Stück Java-code geschrieben welches ein csv-file liest:


```
/* CsvRead.java */
import	java.io.*;

public class CsvRead
{

  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
    try
    {
      File csvFile = new File( "test.csv" );
      FileReader fileReader = new FileReader( csvFile );
      BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader( fileReader );

      String line = null;
      String columns[];
      int i = 0, j = 0;

      while (( line = reader.readLine()) != null )
      {
	columns = line.split( ";" );
	if ( i < 20 )
        {
	  for ( j = 0; j < 2 && j < columns.length; j++ )
	  {
	    System.out.print( columns[ j ] + "\t" );
	  }
	  System.out.println();
	}
	i++;
      }
      reader.close();
    }
    catch( Exception ex )
    {
      ex.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
}
```

dies tut es gut, wenn ich den Code  aufrufe mit:
>java CsvRead

Wenn ich aber denselben Code in den init()-Teil eines Applets kopiere, tut mein Code nix: Die letzte ausgeführte Zeile ist:
     File csvFile = new File( "test.csv" );

Möglicherweise hängt dies mit den Sicherheitsaspekten von Java-Applets zusammen, aber mein Applet-Code wird local ausgeführt.
Wenn meine Annahme richtig ist, was habe ich zu tun damit das Applet läuft, und was muss ich tun damit das Applet läuft, wenn ich es auf einen Webserver hochlade und es dort(!) lokal ein csv-file lesen soll (das csv-file ist/soll also auch auf dem Webserver liegen).

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis.

Joern


----------



## Jonnsn (25. Jun 2007)

Kann es sein, dass die pfadangabe nicht vollständig ist?
evtl mal so testen:

```
File csvFile = new File(getCodeBase() + "test.csv" );
```

Ansonsten: kommen Fehler? -> posten


----------



## Joern (25. Jun 2007)

Hallo Jonnsn

Ich habe etwas 'rumexperimentiert und kann den Code jetzt mit dem Appletviewer korrekt laufen lassen, allerdings verweigert er nach wie vor seine Mitarbeit innerhalb eines Browsers, dies tut er mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission ...


Lass ich den Code wie bei deinem Vorschlag mit 


```
File csvFile = new File(getCodeBase() + "test.csv" );
```

laufen sagt mir der AppletViewer: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission file: PATH/test.csv)

Wie stell ich ich denn die Zgriffsberechtigungen ein oder wo ich finde ich eine brauchbare Beschreibung hierzu?

Vielen Dank

Joern


----------



## Jonnsn (25. Jun 2007)

Da hab ich grad ein ähnliches Problem ;-)
Bei dir sollte es mit signieren des Applets behoben werden können soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe...
siehe dazu die FAQ


----------

